# DIY Milker



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm looking into making a DIY pulsating milker. I found some plans online and I think I could do the whole thing for a goat-load less money than what I've seen them selling for. Anyway, I have some questions.
This is a link to the plans I'm looking at:

http://smallholderhollow.com/projects/diy-milking-machine/

Vacuum Pump, no problem, I'll ebay it.

Surge bucket with lid - Could this be substituted with a mason jar with fittings in the lid such as is used on the Dansha Farms milker? My thoughts are that those are much cheaper and work just fine for what I'm working with. I honestly can't see my three little Nigies filling a 1/2 gallon mason jar in one milking.

Pulsator 4 port - Do I need 4 ports if I only plan on milking one goat at a time? I'm thinking the 2 port would be fine.

Pulsator adapter - Do I need this if I go with the mason jar idea rather than the surge bucket? I'm thinking I don't but asking to make sure. :thinking:

The rest is pretty self explanatory.

Well fingers crossed :goattruck:


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

This is my spreadsheet thus far:

Item	Amount	Cost Each	Total Cost	

Vacuum Pump (6 CFM +)	100	1	100	ebay
½ Gallon Mason Jar	0	1	0	Have plenty
Vacuum Gage	4	1	4	ebay
Vacuum Regulator	20.05	1	20.05	ebay
Pulsator	23	1	23	ebay
Autovalve	20	2	40	920858
Silicon Inflation	9	2	18	Rubber Goat Inflation 64589
Clear Shell	8	2	16	Plastic shell for goat liner small 64585
Inflation Caps	3	2	6	Rubber Hanging Pluggit 911383
Tubing	25	1	25	Lowes/Home Depot
Brass Connections	30	1	30	Lowes/Home Depot


282.05	


The format is a bit of a mess but I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

You can also get gallon jars and modify the lids. I need to go with a larger bucket now as next spring I will be milking way too many girls for the gallon jars. Check out the simple pulse milker. Might at least give you some more ideas.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's an update of where I'm at on this project. Ebay has really helped keep the cost down. I don't think I'll be able to do as much wiggling with Lowe's and Home Depot. I did look at Simple Pulse and I love their wooden carrying boxes. I'm pretty sure I can make one that will work. I wonder if Harbor Freight carries any of the tubing or connections I need onder: The only problem is when I go into Harbor Freight there are just so many things that are just so tempting


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Almost done and on budget or below. :2cents:


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Got the milker done and tried to use it. Annabelle's teats are too small. lol All that work for nothing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just get smaller inflators.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought I got the smallest on the market. Can you point me to smaller ones? I swear my Annabelle has two finger teats and Sabatina won't be much different.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just said I needed the small inflators and that is what I got. But my girls didn't have super small teats.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you squirt out milk a couple times before you tried the milker? Do you have enough pressure? Don't give up, it should work.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah I did a couple of squirts first. I had a few things wrong on it. One being the gauge was for pressure and not vacuum. Not a big deal, I can change it out. Then I need to figure out vacuum pressure. I'm used to them being between 5 and 10 lbs with the hand pump one. Really closer to the 5 lb mark. I'm going to tinker around with it this weekend. Hopefully I can get it running or enlist my husband to assist me to get it running.

I also want to make a hay feeder like Bansil's this weekend. His looks like it is very easy to use with little waste. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I did end up getting my milker to work. A lady on Facebook helped me. I used all of the same brass as shown but I for the tubing I basically just unplugged the hand pump and stuck that hose on the end of the pulsator. For the cups for my very small girls I used the syringes that I had used previously. They pulse at the same time. I do have to hold them on for a bit when milking but ooh the difference! They seemed okay with it. I'm sure the constant suction vs the pulsating is a very different feeling. The milking is done in less than half the time. For the other side of the pulsator, so I don't lose suction, I put a short piece of tubing on it with one of those cheap orange earplugs in it. Goofy but it works.

SUCCESS!!


----------

